# Ds or psp?



## jarejare3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Both broke down weeks ago.
Planning on buying a new one.
Been searching for a simmilar tittle but to no avail.
Got enough money to buy one.
So i wanted to know which one. Thought of buying a psp since they have no emulator but their game are farking expensive here( not to mention the psp will die a few years later) but ds is just too .....
So what says you?

EDIT READ HERE:
Seriously i don't see any dif between the 3ds and the ds and psp2 and psp. Not to mention they have'nt been released yet. So yeah no crap.
The genre i like is
Strategy
JRPG
Tales of action type game
Rts if possible
edit 2: made my decision(psp) so if u want to continue debating go ahead.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 15, 2010)

Wait for the 3DS.


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2010)

If you go for PSP, get a hackable one.
If you go for DS, get a DSTwo flashcart.

It really depends on preference, just saying I want one but not sure which one isn't helpful.
The type of games you like is.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wait for the 3DS but if you need one now PSP is better as it has a better line up coming up and pretty good games


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 15, 2010)

The psp kinda sucked when it first came out.....not many good games..... anyway when my psp and Ds both broke I ended up only buying a new Ds but I don't know Maybe the psp is better now


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 15, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> If you go for PSP, get a hackable one.
> If you go for DS, get a DSTwo flashcart.
> 
> It really depends on preference, just saying I want one but not sure which one isn't helpful.
> The type of games you like is.


Strategy
JRPG
Tales of action type game
Rts if possible


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 15, 2010)

They are both brilliant but I gotta give an edge to the DS


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 15, 2010)

The ds games are good but the Psp are better.
What edge you are talking about?


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 15, 2010)

well, ya want my fuckin opinion or not


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 15, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> well, ya want my fuckin opinion or not


well plz tell me.
Oh ya soften up the language.


----------



## Langin (Dec 15, 2010)

DS I own both too! I am a Nintendo fan-boy but the psp has not many good games.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> DS I own both too! I am a Nintendo fan-boy but the psp has not many good games.


yeah but their good games are of better quality then the ds games, but ds game fit my genre well. T_T better wait for a few more suggestion before making it to the market. Don stop posting guys!


----------



## The Pi (Dec 15, 2010)

@jarejare3 I think he meant the DS has the edge over the PSP (it's a metaphor)

I also prefer the DS (however I did have a japanese PSP so I guess I'm a little biased)

also don't take the opinions of those who don't have both or you'll get "X is better because I have it" and "Y is crap because I don't


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 15, 2010)

well i will read all the post so i can have a better understanding. Say 4 days before the market. But plz like PI, no crap like psp have 20X battery life...
Thx for the advice Pi


----------



## Goli (Dec 15, 2010)

PSP, simply because pretty much every computer can run a DS emulator nowadays.


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 15, 2010)

since you seem to like JRPGs, get a ds, there's a shitload of ds JPRGs, psp doesn't have that many.


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 15, 2010)

ILL VOTE FOR a 3DS!


----------



## Forstride (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, surprised no one said psp has no gaems yet.

In that case, psp has no gaems.

But really, I vote for the DS.  There are a lot of great games for it, and even though the homebrew scene is dying, there are still many great homebrew apps out there.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2010)

Uh guys, saying "Wait for 3DS" isn't helpful. If he wants to get a DS/PSP, let him.
Also to the people who say "PSP has no good games", knock it off. It's not true.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Strategy
> JRPG
> Tales of action type game
> Rts if possible



In that case, I'm going to have to say PSP. Yes DS has some, but I could be wrong, it doesn't have AS many as the PSP. So my vote is PSP.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok first its hard to decide, now im confused.
There is still time so keep on.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2010)

Personally I say go with the DS. One real reason really, PSP2 will soon make your PSP games unusable.
But really the DS just has a list of better games, the PSP's library really isn't that good and only has a handful of good games.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh, at first glance I thought this was one of those horrible "which is better" threads.
But if you're asking us which you should buy before they die...

I'm not sure, what kind of games do you prefer playing? Have you looked at the list of upcoming PSP/DS games? Why not make your choice based on that? 

Since you claim to have had both devices, I'm assuming you've played all of the games that are already out and you've been interested in (for both consoles).

Anyway, don't ask us for opinions, just pick the one that seems to have better games (in the future) according to you.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 15, 2010)

ds all the way.  i recently put together a psp haven't touched it since.  the design is the problem.  psp is ugly.  i love my triforce ds.  even if i don't play it very often (at least once a day in the bathroom).  

ds games are better as well.  my handheld isn't supposed to be like the console.  that never was and never should be the case.  hand held is portable gaming, it should be similar but to a lesser extent.  psp games are almost the same as their console counterpart, just scaled down.  

see case of NES vs Gameboy as an example.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anyway, don't ask us for opinions, just pick the one that seems to have better games (in the future) according to you.
> 
> If anything, this.
> 
> ...



PSP is beautiful! The screen is milestones better than the DS. The only thing is it collects fingerprints.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> The ds games are good but the Psp are better.
> What edge you are talking about?


DS games have gameplay where PSP looks good, but really lacks anything in gameplay.
The DS is a better system if you want real gameplay where the PSP is better system if you feel like watching your games.


----------



## Law (Dec 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You say that as though Metal Gear Solid is the only PSP game.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the types of games he enjoys, PSP has a better selection of them


----------



## Jolan (Dec 15, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> PSP is beautiful! The screen is milestones better than the DS. The only thing is it collects fingerprints.


That's why you buy an Ice Silver PSP, not Charcoal Black. The prints are unnoticeable.


----------



## Law (Dec 15, 2010)

oh, and as for this list.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Strategy
> JRPG
> Tales of action type game
> Rts if possible



For the PSP

Strategy: 

FFT: War of the Lions
Jeanne D'arc
R-Type Command
Valkyria Chronicles 2

JRPG:
Too many to count

"Tales of" kind action RPG:
There's a Tales of Eternia port, and using POPs you can play the translated PSX version of Tales of Phantasia, and Tales of Destiny. There's also a Tales of Radiant Mythology (there are 3, but 2 are in Japanese).

Although I'm kind of stuck on RTS. Mainly because I could never see myself playing one on something other than a PC.


edit: The biggest reason for owning a PSP?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> oh, and as for this list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget about all of the PS1 games you can play, which was an amazing thing they brought for the PSP, I played so many classics. Also, isn't Valkyria Chronicles 3 on PSP as well? Well, coming for it.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 15, 2010)

There's just 1 RTS for PSP I know, I think it's called Military History Commander : Europe at War.
IIRC it's an upgraded version of Advance Wars.


----------



## Law (Dec 15, 2010)

I know there are a couple RTS games, I think there are a few on PSN, and there's some minis that would fall into the RTS genre.

There's definitely more than just one.

edit: and the game you mentioned isn't an RTS, it's turn based.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok now i am getting mix feelings.
1st, there was someone who says I can play all ds games on the emulator go for psp.
Then somebody say psp has no games go for ds.
Then they say psp is beutiful and has good games go fo psp.
Then they say psp games sux go for Ds.
Then they say Ds games sux more than psp games go for psp. 
? This is gonna be a tough decision.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1st, there was someone who says I can play all ds games on the emulator go for psp.



i call bullcrap on that  pleas explain this


----------



## Law (Dec 15, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the main reasoning is that if there's a DS game that you REALLY want to play, you can just play it on an emulator relatively well.

The same isn't true for the PSP, as there is no (working) emulator.


OP: The reason you're confused is because you asked about it on a nintendo based website. Go do some independent research of your own, go look at a list of games for each handheld and see which one looks like it has the most games that would appeal to you. Honestly, both handhelds have given me much enjoyment, but I've been using my DS less and less recently.

edit: also I just read the opening post, you say that PSP games are fairly expensive where you are... you know you can hack it, right?


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 15, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




all i get are laggy games in the ds emulator


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have a decent computer and set up, you can do it.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> Ok now i am getting mix feelings.
> 1st, there was someone who says I can play all ds games on the emulator go for psp.
> Then somebody say psp has no games go for ds.
> Then they say psp is beutiful and has good games go fo psp.
> ...


Why not base your decision on the poll?


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 15, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



them does it this beat the point of the emulator  the first place ?


----------



## Law (Dec 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because he should base his decision on his personal opinion, not the opinion of others.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 15, 2010)

well i know about ISOS and images but i don't dare to do that.
Besides originals give me 100 percent satisfaction.
I only hack when needed.
I won decide now yet. Coy there is still 4 more days before the market guys


----------



## Law (Dec 15, 2010)

Well it's a pretty risk free procedure, and not only does it allow you to play backups but it'll also give you access to homebrew, emulators, and plug-ins that can be used to enhance your gaming experience.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 15, 2010)

A PSP without CFW is like a car without the engine - looks cool, but you can't actually do anything with it.


----------



## Goli (Dec 15, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> Ok now i am getting mix feelings.
> *1st, there was someone who says I can play all ds games on the emulator go for psp.*
> Then somebody say psp has no games go for ds.
> Then they say psp is beutiful and has good games go fo psp.
> ...


There is. JPCSP. Unlike DS emulation however it is far less advanced, so while you _can_ play most games you have to bear sound glitches, slowdown, etc. But still, that doesn't mean in the coming years it won't advance, if anything it certainly gives hope for PSP emulation.


----------



## Law (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope it gives hope for future PSP emulation where there's an emulator that isn't coded in Java.

edit: christ, does that emulator even work? I just tried 5 different games and it wouldn't load any of them.


----------



## Goli (Dec 15, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> I hope it gives hope for future PSP emulation where there's an emulator that isn't coded in Java.


There's a port of that PSP emulator that doesn't use Java. But it's way behind in updates IIRC.

Also, what the hell is A Gay Little Cat Boy talking about?
There are tons of PSP games with a lot of deep and engaging gameplay systems that ALSO look better than most DS games.
Like this:


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 15, 2010)

well i am sry for the misread, but still the fact stays the same though. That psp emulator sure look promising. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wats CFW?


----------



## Goli (Dec 15, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> well i am sry for the misread, but still the fact stays the same though. That psp emulator sure look promising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Custom Firmware, you need it to run games if you're planning on pirating them. Like others have said installing it as an easy and pretty much riskless process assuming you can read.


----------



## Law (Dec 15, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Also, what the hell is A Gay Little Cat Boy talking about?



I think he thinks that the PSP only has visual novels.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 15, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> That psp emulator sure look promising.


Ur funny.
dat DS emulator for PC is much gooder. U can play all DS games on it.
PSP emulator for PC suck. Games play bad.
Ok?


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ds emulator sometimes emulate dirt and they crash at times.(rarely but still). I bought my psp just because there are no emulator. If not i would have got the game and make an iso and play it. I bought my ds coz of a few reasons too.
Besides Some Ds games are hard to win without using the stylus


----------



## Windaga (Dec 15, 2010)

Like many of people have said, it all comes down to preference and opinion; all you're going to get here are opposing opinions. If you want a breakdown of GBATemps opinions on each systems games, go to each consoles "Essential Games" list and see what games are on there. Look them up, and count how many you like. Whatever console has more games that you like, go with that one.

Alternatively, you can look at Gamespots game search. They have scores, but they also let you search by game type. So, for example, if you're looking for what system has the most/best RTS games, simply click the game list, scroll down to RTS, and click search. 

The PSP has the following RTS games:
(Note: Real Time Strategy games don't have to be WarCraft/Red Alert style games, apparently.)

-Knights in the Nightmare
-Sid Meier's Pirates! 
-PixelJunk Monsters Deluxe 
-Savage Moon: The Hera Campaign 
-Susume! Mamore! Tatakae! 

While the DS has:
-Knights in the Nightmare
-LEGO Battles
-Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings 
-Heroes of Mana
-Locks Quest
-Robocalypse 
-StarTrek: Tactical Assault
-Ancient Tribe (DSi Exclusive)
-Castle Conqueror (DSi Exclusive)
-Real Time Conflict: Shogun Empires 
-Desktop Tower Defense Then

Look up some screenshots/videos of those games, and if you like what you see, write it down. After doing this for each genre, tally up how many games you like for each, and compare them. Also take into consideration what you want out of the system - do you want it just for games? Are you going to use it to listen to music, watch videos, browse the internet, etc?

When it comes to emulation - the PSP can play pretty much everything the DS can, save actual DS/DSi titles, but it can also play PSX and N64 titles (if I recall correctly. Not entirely sure if it plays N64 titles at full speed yet, but it does play PSX titles.) It also has a larger screen, so it may suit you better for watching videos, and it also has a built in music player, so it doesn't need a homebrew player like the DSi does. It really all comes down to a matter of preference. If I were you, I'd wait it out for the 3DS, but if you want something now, doing the above will assist you.

Also note - the DS need an actual flash cart to play games, movies, music, etc, while the PSP can do so right off of it's memory stick. (Downloaded/Ripped games and emulation will require Custom Firmware, however.) It's got more power than the DS does, so it's emulation surpasses the DS' in terms of compatibility and number of emulators. Then again, it's also more expensive.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll think of it thx.
I need to crash the bed now, its 2am here so goodnight. So far todays summary:-
Ds is good
Psp is good
Cant decide need sleep zzzzzz............


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 15, 2010)

...erm... Can't the PSP emulate the DS?


----------



## Jolan (Dec 15, 2010)

Sure it can. Can it play DS games? Lulz no, unless 0.6 FPS on Phoenix Wright is fine with you.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 15, 2010)

ds.
PSP is not as popular any more as many psp players who want to play games like that usually play Xbox 360 or PS3 instead.
plus all the extra things you get with ds:
touchcreen
2 screens
camera
etc.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> ...erm... Can't the PSP emulate the DS?
> 
> Yep, the PSP sure is strong enough. It can also run Windows 7, that Apple Leopard OS, and it can even project holograms while communicating with the Sith Lords. It's THAT strong.
> 
> ...



That's not a good reason. That's like me saying

"PSP is better because of all the extras you get:

UMD's
Analog Nub
Brightness Button
Sound Button
Home Button
Widescreen
Wifi Switch

Also, your first reason isn't that great either "people who play games like that play it on PS3 or 360". Yeah, because I forgot Monster Hunter was on the PS3 and 360.


----------



## Law (Dec 15, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> ds.
> PSP is not as popular any more as many psp players who want to play games like that usually play Xbox 360 or PS3 instead.
> plus all the extra things you get with ds:
> touchcreen
> ...



I don't see how things you need to actually play DS games count as "extras".


ShadowSoldier: Don't forget the ability to output it to a TV/computer monitor.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 15, 2010)

psp
psp is more powerful and there is a ds emulator on psp


----------



## mameks (Dec 15, 2010)

I prefer neither 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I play different types of games on them, so I don't compare them.
The PSP is not dead, it's got some awesome new games, and there are some better ones scheduled. (K-ON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *re-quips flame-armour*)
And seriously, who the fuck would want to emulate a DS on the PSP


----------



## Jolan (Dec 15, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> And seriously, who the fuck would want to emulate a DS on the PSP


Like I said, I tried it, the framerate is horrible, so it's merely proof that the PSP can do it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2010)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> psp
> psp is more powerful and there is a ds emulator on psp



sigh.. I really wish people would read -_-


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 15, 2010)

It doesn't matter, but I'd go with a DS.

A lot of the systems that PSP can emulate, the DS can emulate almost as well.
Plus, unlike the PSP, the DS can play DS games at a decent frame rate.


----------



## Goli (Dec 15, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are games with an extremely uneven framerate on both.
You don't even have a PSP :/.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter, but I'd go with a DS.
> 
> A lot of the systems that PSP can emulate, the DS can emulate almost as well.
> Plus, unlike the PSP, the DS can play DS games at a decent frame rate.



I can list all the games I have played that have had extremely smooth frame rate, better than DS's in some cases. So your point is invalid. Not only because you are wrong, but because of what goli said saying DS has hit or miss framerate in some games. And that's not PSP's fault, that's developers.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 15, 2010)

Correct question would be 3DS or PSP 2?


----------



## issy12 (Dec 15, 2010)

strongly recommend a psp, i've used both and from a netural perspective i didn't really enjoy DS games, most i played were aimed at younger kids, but ds had a much wider title range and they do have strong rpg titles, however the psp is much more powerful, has some great homebrew, and the visuals on the games are amazing, having said that, good new games come out rarely but when they do they are amazing. also the ds has more online games. if you do get a psp be sure to get a hackable one, or just buy a psp phat (the oldest one)

if you don't really really need a handheld at the moment, just be a little patient and wait for the 3DS and PSP2 and then decide...


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Correct question would be 3DS or PSP 2?


I literally put them both in one category.
Both are new released and market are not determine yet.
Sure it can play Ds and Psp games but both of them have'nt actualy had a real review yet. In other words it will be 2 years before i buy both.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 16, 2010)

I see nintendo fanboys have invaded the thread and are voting even they dont own a psp...


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Dec 16, 2010)

Both have great games(I prefer PSP), but only a Nintendo super-fanboy can say that DS is better for Price X Performance.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

RJ Sly 95 said:
			
		

> Both have great games(I prefer PSP), but only a Nintendo super-fanboy can say that DS is better for Price X Performance.


Both of mine before had like the same batterry life. And the Ds is a bit cheaper than psp though.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 16, 2010)

ds is better cuz it have more and better games i have a psp so i knowwwww


----------



## Midna (Dec 16, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I see nintendo fanboys have invaded the thread and are voting even they dont own a psp...


I love it that when people disagree with you in a hardware debate, you can call fanboy and feel superior. I have a PSP and a DS.

Also, this debate is now irrelevant. PSP2 or 3DS. |B|


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 16, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I see nintendo fanboys have invaded the thread and are voting even they dont own a psp...



If it went toward the PSP, you know you wouldn't say shit.
Also, looking at your sig, you're not exactly unbiased in this debate either.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 16, 2010)

I havnt even posted in the thread before  

im just commenting on the thread and the poll results
this is mainly a nintendo forum so its pretty much expected where it will turn up reguardless of what the ops needs are...



			
				_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does my sig have to do with anything...?
because I didnt list every dam nintendo fc for every differtent game in my sig?
I own all systems and play them all the time

I gave up on nintendo's online service because its too dam slow and people do nothing but cheat online


----------



## Law (Dec 16, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, because he doesn't have hundreds of DS friend codes listed?


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

why does everyone urge me to buy 3ds and Psp2!? They havent even been released yet.

*Posts merged*

besides they both don't any market yet, so i categorise them as new released.


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 16, 2010)

id go with a hackable psp


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Here is what I looked at before making my decision:
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/w...s:_2005_to_2009

I decided to go with a NDS first.  Fortunately the older psps are available on the local classifieds for $50 so I'll probably be getting one of those later.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 16, 2010)

You say the PSP has better games..
And you also said the games are expensive..

So, you're better off with a _hackable_ PSP.
So you can get free games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I based my decision on _you_, not me, because everyone has different tastes.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> You say the PSP has better games..
> And you also said the games are expensive..
> 
> So, you're better off with a _hackable_ PSP.
> So you can get free games


Doing that is illegal. I hack when there is a patch or something.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow. The PSP fanboys are raging that they are getting pwned by the Nintendo fanboys on a NDS forum?!? Who would have guessed???

Seriously, this is stupid. It's already starting to become a flame war.


On Topic:

Yeah, get a DS. They can say I'm biased and all that crap, doesn't bother me.


----------



## zar713 (Dec 16, 2010)

JUST WAIT 3 MORE MONTHS FOR THE 3DS!!


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 16, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's only illegal if you get caught 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or if you don't have money and that's the only way to get the damn games.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 16, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buy a Ds and flashcart, And enjoy your games, 
The psp may seem superior but it fucks its self with its lack of choice when it comes to games.  DS is a safer option for now. Though i wouldnt give up on the psp yet, They will pull something out of the bag eventually.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

zar713 said:
			
		

> JUST WAIT 3 MORE MONTHS FOR THE 3DS!!
> 
> Piss off. That's not what he's asking. He's asking between a DS and a PSP for now. If you don't want to answer that, then don't even bother posting here.
> 
> ...



...bit of a stretch there isn't it? That was a stupid post.


----------



## rook2King (Dec 16, 2010)

I have both psp and dsi.

Psp Games I Have:
-Final Fantasy: Crisis Core [have a fanatical devotion and love to]
-Monster Hunter Freedom Unite [very fun]
-Little Big Planet Psp [sucks my balls, go with ps3 version]

Dsi Games I Have:
-**** load of games
-plus an ak2i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, which one you should get?
I vote ds,because the games are just a shit load of fun. Plus, you can listen to music [dsi &/or flashcart] and play videos [flashcart only]
But, the psp is worth it only if you A. plan to hack it , or, B. Have a really bad really really bad love for a games(s) on it. Woooooooo Crisis Core!!!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

@OP: To stop a lot of this nonsense, update your first post with this:


```
[color="red"][size=4]I'm only interested in certain Genres:
Strategy
JRPG
Tales of action type game
Rts if possible [/size][/color]
```


----------



## Law (Dec 16, 2010)

rook2King said:
			
		

> I have both psp and dsi.
> 
> Psp Games I Have:
> -Final Fantasy: Crisis Core [have a fanatical devotion and love to]
> ...



You can do that on a PSP _without even hacking it._

And you should probably expand your PSP library, you're missing out on plenty of great games (many of which easily overshadow "popular" DS games).


----------



## rook2King (Dec 16, 2010)

Aha!!! I know...
But i have psp 1000 and its really bulky in my pocket compared to my dsi.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> You can do that on a PSP _without even hacking it._
> 
> Which sounds and looks a lot better too.
> 
> ...



It's called get a replacement shell, or get a 3000 which is just a slim, if not slimmer than a DS.


----------



## rook2King (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh woops forgot to read bottom part.
Anyways i know there aren't only 3 games on it i'm just saying i only have 3 and i love the fuck out of 2 of them, while i have an ak2i and a crap load of games and i find about 24% of them to be real gems.


----------



## Law (Dec 16, 2010)

rook2King said:
			
		

> Oh woops forgot to read bottom part.
> Anyways i know there aren't only 3 games on it i'm just saying i only have 3 and i love the fuck out of 2 of them, while i have an ak2i and a crap load of games and i find about 24% of them to be real gems.



Using those statistics, you love 66% of your PSP games and only 24% of your DS games?


----------



## rook2King (Dec 16, 2010)

Meh, too lazy [no moneyz]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Posts merged*

Precisely.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Update: i have just edited the op post so READ IT.
Oh yeah keep on the debate im watching so far.


----------



## haddad (Dec 16, 2010)

Here are my pro's and con's

DS
+ Lots of fun and enjoyable games
+ Supercard DS2
+ Cool with 2 screens 0_o
- Not as good graphics

PSP
+ Much better graphics
+ Stronger processor able to do more stuff
+ Able to play MUCH BETTER quality videos/movies's
- Can't play Golden Sun Dark Dawn (not that I know of >_


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 16, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The first point is moot. Everyone knows that the PSP multi-media juggernaut included native music playback capabilities. Though I must agree that they wasted what they had on the PSP. Seeing as how Nintendo somehow pwned them with both Wii and DS, though, you can hardly blame them from losing focus somewhere.

On Topic:

Are you enjoying this debate of sorts? LOL, pardon me, but I find that kind of sick. Just make up your mind, man.


----------



## rook2King (Dec 16, 2010)

Yay.
How about this, get both.


----------



## Goli (Dec 16, 2010)

rook2King said:
			
		

> Yay.
> How about this, get both.


OR emulate DS on your PC and get a hackable PSP.
It's the only solution I can think of that basically covers everything.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

If i want to make a decision its best if i see all aspect from hacking to performance to quality and to crap if neccesary.
Oh yeah enough money to buy one.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 16, 2010)

I'd at least recommend a hackable PSP Slim (ex. Star Wars Vader edition) for the awesome legit games and homebrew. The d-pad is perfect for Neo-Geo fighters! Along with all the good titles there is... portable Symphony of The Night... OMG! I no longer have my PSP but will wait it out for it's successor. Other than that wait and see what they say for 3DS. At least wait it out, we're sure to have more knowledge on it early next month!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't get why people insist on emulating the DS. Emulation is cool and all that, but it can't beat actually experiencing playing the system. IMHO, that counts for something.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 16, 2010)

idk maybe both? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I play psp and ds equally so yea


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok 90 votes,
100 post,
and a lot of of good suggestion. So after a small amount of time( 12 hours!). I will start summarising the facts and make a decision. W8 awhile for my opinion.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> PSP
> 
> - Can't play Golden Sun Dark Dawn (not that I know of >_


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 16, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I don't get why people insist on emulating the DS. Emulation is cool and all that, but it can't beat actually experiencing playing the system. IMHO, that counts for something.
> 
> 
> And what exactly does it count for? If someone has a pc that can emulate a system that they want to play a game on i say go for it because its all about the games for the sytem not the system itself. Good games are what make a system great and remembered.
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 16, 2010)

This is almost a ds forums most of the people would mostly pick ds


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 16, 2010)

Both.

They both have quite good games. The DS has MANY good games.
The PSP has a fair amount of amazing games.

The PSP just doesn't have the shear amount of games the DS does (and I don't count PS1 games as PSP games). But the good games the PSP does have are very, very fun. Just gotta put a little more effort into finding games.

If I HAD to pick, i'd pick my DS. But only because 1: easy to play pirated games and 2: Lots, and lots of games.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 16, 2010)

let me break it down for you:

ds.
much bigger games libary
games suit all kind of people
dual touch screens
easy to hack

psp
better emulator and homebrew support
tv out with some emulators
better graphics 
better button layout imo 
games are more mature and more adult themed and more serious games.
harder to hack need pandora battery first.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 16, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL. Thus the reason people prefer to use actual DS units with flash cards. Emulation lets you play games, but other than that, it isn't even remotely the same. I spent a good amount of time using emulators while waiting for my DSi, and back then for the GBA. There's a whole world of difference, though putting it in words is futile. I don't expect you to get it, don't worry.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 16, 2010)

game boy


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

My decision.
Ds wins in terms of vote...
BUT, this is nintendo based website so I will combine the votes with another poll I did at school b4 my holidays.
Ds wins games with 72 votes total.
Psp wins price x performance with 47 votes total.
After reading windagas,gbatempfan1 and rook2king posts, i have decided that the (psp has no games) are lies (all of them).
Ds can be played through emulator on pc but psp cant.
I don't like hacking so its hard to decide on psp farking expensive games. But they are good.
Its the games that matters not the console.
So with all the summary and facts above, i have decided the psp for my opinion. Thx for helping.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> My decision.
> Ds wins in terms of vote...
> BUT, this is nintendo based website so I will combine the votes with another poll I did at school b4 my holidays.
> Ds wins games with 72 votes total.
> ...



Better request a mod to close this thread before people come in here 

"LOL U MAED DA WRONG DECISHUN! DUMBY!11!!!"


----------



## haddad (Dec 16, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 16, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> My decision.
> Ds wins in terms of vote...
> BUT, this is nintendo based website so I will combine the votes with another poll I did at school b4 my holidays.
> Ds wins games with 72 votes total.
> ...





Cool. Enjoy it, man.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Shadow: Let them say lol.
Its my choice. Besides i like debating.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 16, 2010)

Aww you chose the PSP


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 16, 2010)

There no psp emulation?


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> There no psp emulation?


go ahead and search man. If you can find one good one and it works fine, i will gladly giv u my pc.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> There no psp emulation?



None that are good.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Dec 16, 2010)

Since my PSP d-pad is really messed up and it's harder to hack, I like my DS better. The PSP has a ton of fun games that I can't play anymore though


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 16, 2010)

becat said:
			
		

> Since my PSP d-pad is really messed up and it's harder to hack, I like my DS better. The PSP has a ton of fun games that I can't play anymore though


Get it fixed? I've got both, and they're both great.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 16, 2010)

Why is this tread even in the general off topic should not be in the General Consoles Discussion


----------



## ZeroTm (Dec 16, 2010)

Had a psp, but didn't really like it. My ape-like hands got cramps from playing with that ridiculous analog nub. I'm quite happy with my Red Dsi XL Super marion 25th anniversary edition. And yes I am very proud of it, too.

Reason for edit: Never post half-naked.


----------



## tatripp (Dec 16, 2010)

They are both good. I think the ds just has more good games. The psp has some crazy good ones but the battery on that is worse than my ds when using my supercard ds two.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Why is this tread even in the general off topic should not be in the General Consoles Discussion


People makes mistake. Im not god you know.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 16, 2010)

DS has the franchises and and an awesome line up of games.
PSP doesnt have all that many games for it, however, if you get one CFW'd you can play just about anything else. like GBA, SNES, GENESIS, not to mention all the PS1 titles.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> DS has the franchises and and an awesome line up of games.
> PSP doesnt have all that many games for it, however, if you get one CFW'd you can play just about anything else. like GBA, SNES, GENESIS, not to mention all the PS1 titles.



I really wish people would stop saying "PSP has no games" Its old, not true any more.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Uh... why is my post completely blank when I quoted and responded to someone? o.0


It's a bug: http://gbatemp.net/t266734-posts-randomly-vanishing


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Dec 16, 2010)

After reading this thread I was inspired to buy a psp to go with my DS.  I just bought it 5 minutes ago from a kid and his mom on craigslist for $5(missing battery, battery cover, and charger).  JRPGs here I come.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 16, 2010)

I have PSP (old model) and DS... I play much more my DS nowadays, but it is just a personal preference...

This is what I observed through the years:

PSP X DS
good graphics and physics simulation X fun above all
strong hadware X a not so strong hardware
few games (also some good games) X HUGE list of games (many good games)
good for music and video X you'll need a flashcard to do it
weak internet browser X weak internet browser (DSi only)
control sux X touch screen and good controls


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 16, 2010)

PSP
I used to loathe the PSP buuuuuuuuut that was way back then when there were only a few good games


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

gbatempfan1 said:
			
		

> After reading this thread I was inspired to buy a psp to go with my DS.  I just bought it 5 minutes ago from a kid and his mom on craigslist for $5(missing battery, battery cover, and charger).  JRPGs here I come.


Thats cheap. But don't forget psp games are made from gold. Literally.


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2010)

PSP no game?



Spoiler



http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/955934-hack-link
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/951987-the-3rd-birthday" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/951987-the-3rd-birthday</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/960271-adventures-to-go" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/960271-adventures-to-go</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/958338-assassins-creed-bloodlines" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/958338-assassi...reed-bloodlines</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/978779-blazblue-calamity-trigger-portable" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/978779-blazblu...rigger-portable</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/932265-brave-story-new-traveler" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/932265-brave-story-new-traveler</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/928759-breath-of-fire-iii" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/928759-breath-of-fire-iii</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/933708-burnout-dominator" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/933708-burnout-dominator</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/921495-burnout-legends" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/921495-burnout-legends</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/938141-castlevania-the-dracula-x-chronicles" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/938141-castlev...la-x-chronicles</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/995761-chaoshead-noah" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/995761-chaoshead-noah</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/980503-cladun-this-is-an-rpg" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/980503-cladun-this-is-an-rpg</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/925138-crisis-core-final-fantasy-vii" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/925138-crisis-...nal-fantasy-vii</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/929190-crash-tag-team-racing" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/929190-crash-tag-team-racing</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/978350-crystal-defenders" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/978350-crystal-defenders</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/959660-dantes-inferno" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/959660-dantes-inferno</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/939394-dissidia-final-fantasy" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/939394-dissidia-final-fantasy</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/605802-dissidia-012-duodecim-final-fantasy" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/605802-dissidi...m-final-fantasy</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/955515-disgaea-2-dark-hero-days" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/955515-disgaea-2-dark-hero-days</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/997175-dj-max-portable-3" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/997175-dj-max-portable-3</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/932330-dungeon-siege-throne-of-agony" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/932330-dungeon...throne-of-agony</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/953877-dynasty-warriors-strikeforce" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/953877-dynasty...ors-strikeforce</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/955277-pangya-fantasy-golf" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/955277-pangya-fantasy-golf</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/960672-fat-princess-fistful-of-cake" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/960672-fat-pri...fistful-of-cake</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/951986-final-fantasy-agito-xiii" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/951986-final-fantasy-agito-xiii</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/937312-final-fantasy-tactics-the-war-of-the-lions" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/937312-final-f...ar-of-the-lions</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/610611-god-eater-burst" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/610611-god-eater-burst</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/938607-god-of-war-chains-of-olympus" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/938607-god-of-...ains-of-olympus</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/995953-god-of-war-ghost-of-sparta" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/995953-god-of-...ghost-of-sparta</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/961725-grand-theft-auto-chinatown-wars" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/961725-grand-t...-chinatown-wars</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/952820-hatsune-miku-project-diva" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/952820-hatsune-miku-project-diva</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/991048-hatsune-miku-project-diva-2nd" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/991048-hatsune...roject-diva-2nd</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/961684-hexyz-force" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/961684-hexyz-force</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/959185-jak-and-daxter-the-lost-frontier" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/959185-jak-and...e-lost-frontier</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/997459-k-on-houkago-live" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/997459-k-on-houkago-live</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/943347-kingdom-hearts-birth-by-sleep" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/943347-kingdom...-birth-by-sleep</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/954362-littlebigplanet" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/954362-littlebigplanet</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/958506-little-busters-converted-edition" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/958506-little-...nverted-edition</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/930044-locoroco" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/930044-locoroco</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/950767-locoroco-2" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/950767-locoroco-2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/971427-locoroco-midnight-carnival" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/971427-locoroc...dnight-carnival</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/998177-lord-of-arcana" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/998177-lord-of-arcana</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/920782-medievil-resurrection" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/920782-medievil-resurrection</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/929705-mega-man-maverick-hunter-x" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/929705-mega-ma...verick-hunter-x</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/920776-metal-gear-acid" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/920776-metal-gear-acid</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/928434-metal-gear-acid-2" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/928434-metal-gear-acid-2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/960566-metal-gear-solid-peace-walker" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/960566-metal-g...id-peace-walker</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/932978-metal-gear-solid-portable-ops" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/932978-metal-g...id-portable-ops</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/942155-metal-gear-solid-portable-ops-plus" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/942155-metal-g...rtable-ops-plus</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/932915-metal-slug-anthology" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/932915-metal-slug-anthology</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/943356-monster-hunter-freedom-unite" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/943356-monster...r-freedom-unite</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/991479-monster-hunter-portable-3rd" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/991479-monster...er-portable-3rd</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/941433-n" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/941433-n</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/930973-outrun-2006-coast-2-coast" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/930973-outrun-2006-coast-2-coast</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/942065-patapon" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/942065-patapon</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/950766-patapon-2" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/950766-patapon-2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/997853-patapon-3" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/997853-patapon-3</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/980380-patchwork-heroes" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/980380-patchwork-heroes</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/944238-phantasy-star-portable" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/944238-phantasy-star-portable</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/969683-phantasy-star-portable-2" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/969683-phantasy-star-portable-2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/605435-phantasy-star-portable-2-infinity" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/605435-phantas...able-2-infinity</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/999448-phantom-brave-heroes-of-the-hermuda-triangle" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/999448-phantom...ermuda-triangle</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/932137-power-stone-collection" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/932137-power-stone-collection</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/952784-prinny-can-i-really-be-the-hero" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/952784-prinny-...lly-be-the-hero</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/977827-prinny-2-dawn-of-operation-panties-dood" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/977827-prinny-...on-panties-dood</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/932613-ratchet-and-clank-size-matters" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/932613-ratchet...nk-size-matters</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/934965-riviera-the-promised-land" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/934965-riviera-the-promised-land</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/943337-secret-agent-clank" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/943337-secret-agent-clank</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/924580-shin-megami-tensei-persona" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/924580-shin-me...-tensei-persona</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/971508-shin-megami-tensei-persona-3-portable" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/971508-shin-me...sona-3-portable</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/959240-silent-hill-shattered-memories" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/959240-silent-...ttered-memories</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/941460-sonic-rivals-2" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/941460-sonic-rivals-2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/959863-soulcalibur-broken-destiny" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/959863-soulcal...-broken-destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/998411-split-second" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/998411-split-second</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/927717-ssx-on-tour" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/927717-ssx-on-tour</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/939439-star-ocean-first-departure" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/939439-star-oc...first-departure</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/939440-star-ocean-second-evolution" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/939440-star-oc...econd-evolution</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/950931-super-stardust-portable" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/950931-super-stardust-portable</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/934090-tales-of-the-world-radiant-mythology" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/934090-tales-o...diant-mythology</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/950187-tales-of-the-world-radiant-mythology-2" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/950187-tales-o...ant-mythology-2</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/959232-tales-of-vs" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/959232-tales-of-vs</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/936141-twinbee-portable" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/936141-twinbee-portable</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/961429-valkyria-chronicles-ii" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/961429-valkyria-chronicles-ii</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/605969-valkyria-chronicles-iii-unrecorded-chronicles" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/605969-valkyri...rded-chronicles</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/931113-valkyrie-profile-lenneth" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/931113-valkyrie-profile-lenneth</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/924384-viewtiful-joe-red-hot-rumble" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/924384-viewtif...-red-hot-rumble</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/935425-wild-arms-xf" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/935425-wild-arms-xf</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/938816-wipeout-pulse" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/938816-wipeout-pulse</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/920780-wipeout-pure" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/920780-wipeout-pure</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/958946-ys-seven" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/958946-ys-seven</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/920819-ys-the-ark-of-napishtim" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/920819-ys-the-ark-of-napishtim</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/975347-zhp-unlosing-ranger-vs-darkdeath-evilman" target="_blank">http://www.gamefaqs.com/psp/975347-zhp-unl...rkdeath-evilman</a>


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 16, 2010)

Ds its got more games and has a better price value unless you really care about graphics and this probably isn't the right place to ask since most people here have a nintendo bias.


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 20, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> edit 2: made my decision(psp) so if u want to continue debating go ahead.


BAD CHOICE..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the PSP is dead..


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the Genre's he wants to play? The PSP offers more. Add that to CFW + PS1 classics, and you get even more of the genres he likes. And I add PS1 classics because there's no way in hell has play all of them.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 20, 2010)

well technically the psp will be dead in 3 years minimum.

*Posts merged*

well technically the psp will be dead in 3 years minimum.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 21, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Valkyria Chronicles 3
The Third Birthday
FF13 Agito
Monster Hunter 3rd
Tales of the world 3
Persona 2 remake
Blazblue Continuum Shift 2
Shining Hearts
Patapon 3
Half Minute Hero 2
Tactics Ogre: Let us cling together

Would like a word with you.

EDIT: You'd be pretty stupid not to have both at this point, considering how cheap you can pick them up nowadays. Both have fucking fantastic games, and unless your head is crammed with bias, you should be able to see that the PSP offers plenty of games and genres that aren't available on the DS.


----------



## imshortandrad (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd pick PSP over DS.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 21, 2010)

EDIT: You'd be pretty stupid not to have both at this point, considering how cheap you can pick them up nowadays. Both have fucking fantastic games, and unless your head is crammed with bias, you should be able to see that the PSP offers plenty of games and genres that aren't available on the DS.
[/quote]
What? Are talking to me or him?
Coz if you are talking to me then read the Op post. I HAVE both of them, but both break down.
I am going for the 3ds after march.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 21, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> What? Are talking to me or him?
> Coz if you are talking to me then read the Op post. I HAVE both of them, but both break down.
> I am going for the 3ds after march.


No, I am not talking to you. Just saying it to everyone here.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Dec 21, 2010)

lol who doesn't have both! Other than me since i lost mine... I'll buy a psp 1000 during the christmas break.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 21, 2010)

i dont know, i have a DS myself, but sometimes i just find myself wishing that i have a psp of my own instead of having to borrow my bro's psp each time without the hope that ya, my save will still be there when i return it back to him.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2010)

Go for the DS!!!

FTW!!!


----------



## HBK (Dec 21, 2010)

DS. Don't get the PSP. Seriously. I got both and the PSP is probably the worst buy I've made. I would have been better off with an iPod Touch (because I value apps & features > games). DS all the way, it's a great console, with a terrific library, and I'm sure you'll find something you love. PSP games are mostly ports, or rehashed versions of terrible annual series like FIFA, Madden, WWE, etc.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 21, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> DS I own both too! the psp has not many good games.


get the ds and a dstwo, or wat for the 3DS


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 21, 2010)

This is actually a horribly biased poll since you are asking this on a primarily Nintendo based community.

I picked the third option since I like both. (don't own a PSP but I borrow from my friend for a week every month, it was new and he needed someone to hack it for him from free, and he asked and agreed but he had to let me borrow)


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 21, 2010)

If you're a casual type, DS is your console. In fact, I even consider myself a more mature gamer, but I love DS games like Professor Layton and Ace Attorney to death.

If you have Xbox/PS2 games that you loved, and would like to play on the go, the PSP's for you. With titles like Burnout Legends(which is *literally* a Burnout 3 port), God of War Chains of Olympus, Split/Second, Metal Gear Solid, and every PS1 game *ever*, you'll be able to have the PS2 experience in your pocket.

Personally, I have both, and everyone should have both. If you have to only pick one though, get the DSi XL, for the larger screen to play games with others. Once you experience the best _original_ portable games, then you should experience the best graphics in portable games.


----------



## N!ck (Jan 20, 2011)

I prefer not to choose one over the other. I just play both, and I'm happy with both.
Also PSP emulation is awesome


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice necrobump.

On topic though, it's in the air. The DS has treated me well but a renewed trip into my PSP has me finding some of the finest handheld games I've played. Peace Walker is definitely one of the best handheld games and best games I've played, period.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 26, 2011)

this has been for a year already, someone closed it.... i got back both my ds and psp, so yeah...


----------

